# welche grafikkarte ?



## vsitor (5. Januar 2002)

juhu leudde,

ich will mir eine grafikkarte kaufen wo ich 2 bildschirme anschliessen
kann, damit ich bei grafikprogrammen die lästigen fenster auf
mehr sichtfläche verteilen kann (mit der mouse von einem screen
auf den anderen)

ich hab nen tip bekommen das matrox solche karten herstellt...

worauf sollte ich achten, ich will KEINE 3D animationen machen.
aber trotzdem sollte sie dem pc die arbeit erleichtern.

welche würdet ihr empfehlen, dachte so an cards bis 400 DM 
(hhuuups, 204,5167524.... €)

thanx im vorraus

vsitor


----------



## Xenius (7. Januar 2002)

Kann dir nur Karten sagen die das unterstützen, nur die liegen ein wenig über dem Limit ;-], musst dich eben mal bei deinem Händler erkundigen... 

Die Matrox G200 unterstützt z.B. je nach Version bis zu 2 bzw. 4 Monitore =)

Die 2er Version kostet 638,60 €
Die 4er Version kostet 894,25 €

sorry, günstiger weis ich nichts 

Link...

*such*

Und das sagt Matrox dazu


----------



## ernii (8. Januar 2002)

Also Matrox hat die G400,G450 und G550 alle in einer DualHead Ausführung mit der sie 2 Bildschirme ansprechen können. Die Preise für die G550 liegen so bei 130€, nebenbei soll Matrox auch noch sehr gute Treiber für den zwei Monitor betrieb haben...
Es gibt auch eine reihe von Geforce MX Karten die 2 Monitore ansprechen können. Für reinen 2d bereich würde ich dir aber klar die Matrox empfehlen, außer du willst eventl. noch ab und zu einwenig Zocken dann ist so eine MX ja auch nicht schlecht...
Und nebenbei gibt es ja auch die möglichkeit 2 Grafikarten einzubauen. Ich hab mir noch 2 alte S3 pci Karten eingebaut und je nen 15" drangehängt. Ist zwar eigentlich ne saumäßige Qualität dafür so alt dass ichs geschenkt bekommen hab.

cu
ernii


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2002)

Oder die radeon8500, Unterstützung für zwei Bildschirme und Video-Ausgang. Vielleicht die OEM, kostet 300€ die Retail 330€
Und eine perfekte spiele karte hättest du auch.

Hier noch ein paar dinge:
Einzigartige DVD-Bildwiedergabe 
Unterstützung für digitale TFT-Displays (DVI) 
Unterstützt 3D-Auflösungen (32-Bit-Farbe) von bis zu 2048 x 1536 
AGP-Universalbus (für AGP 2X-/4X-Systeme)


----------

